# configuracion kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

## hfernando

bueno hasta hace muy poco estaba acostumbrado a dejar las opciones que vienen por defecto.

y cambiar o agregar solo unas opciones, como tipo de proce : core 2 , los driver de alsa, la grabadora, y el framebuffer.   

pero al actualizar a la ahora versión estable 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 me di cuenta que las opciones por defecto eran "minimas" ni siquiera venia activado para tener Internet. o los sistemas de archivos ext3 ,, etc. 

porque? 

y en la pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml no recomiendan hacer un "make old menuconfig" de una version a otra. 

alguno a actulizado?? como?

me recomiendan algo que no sea ensayo y error, porque la verda el computador lo ocupan mucho en mi casa. 

gracias.

----------

## jgascon

Yo siempre que actualizo el kernel (p.e. de la 2.6.23 a la 2.6.24) hago lo siguiente:

1.- Copio el .config del kernel que tenía funcionando al directorio del nuevo kernel

2.- make oldconfig

3.- make menuconfig

4.- make && make modules_install

De momento no me ha dado problemas  :Wink: 

----------

## hfernando

gracias por contestar.

ya tuve en cuenta esa opcion pero me decidi a esperar a haber que me decian.

sacado de la guia en español para actualizar el kernel de gentoo:

```
10.  Avanzado: Usando su archivo .config antiguo para configurar uno nuevo

Algunas veces es posible ahorrar algo de tiempo reusando el archivo de configuración de su antiguo núcleo cuando configura uno nuevo. Note que esto es, en general, inseguro -- puede que hayan muchos cambios en cada nueva versión del núcleo y por tanto hacer de esto algo poco confiable.

La única situación donde esto es apropiado es cuando se actualiza de una revisión a otra del núcleo de Gentoo. Por ejemplo, los cambios hechos entre gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r1 y gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r2 serán mínimos, por lo que está bien realizar el método a continuación. Sin embargo, esto no es del todo apropiado para usarlo en el ejemplo que se ha mostrado a lo largo de este documento: Actualizar desde 2.6.8 a 2.6.9. Los diversos cambios que hay entre versiones oficiales y el método que se describe abajo no muestran el contexto suficiente al usuario, lo que frecuentemente resulta en que los usuarios experimenten problemas porque desactivaron opciones que realmente no querían desactivar.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml 
```

y viene verdaderamente dificil porque para que me aya dado cuenta yo de que faltaban muchas opciones   :Shocked:   :Confused:    bueno creo que voi a esperar unos dias mas. 

porque definitivamente me matan si me mando una embarra

saludos.

----------

## ekz

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y viene verdaderamente dificil porque para que me aya dado cuenta yo de que faltaban muchas opciones      bueno creo que voi a esperar unos dias mas. 
> 
> porque definitivamente me matan si me mando una embarra
> ...

 

No olvides que una de las reglas de oro al actualizar el kernel, es NO eliminar el kernel anterior NI su entrada en grub, así siempre tendrás un kernel que sabes que funciona por si falla el que estás configurando ahora.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

a mi me salio el siguiente error al tratar de actualizar el kernel 

 *Quote:*   

>  CHK     include/linux/version.h
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h
> 
>   CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
> ...

 

alguna idea  :Question: 

----------

## JotaCE

A mi me paso que cuando intente instalarlo comenzo a hacer algunas cosas en la particion /boot como mi particion /boot es pequeña rapidamente se llenó y no pudo continuar, tratare de darle mas espacio a mi particion /boot haber que sucede.

----------

## jgascon

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
> 
> Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.
> ...

 

Lo que te está diciendo es que no tienes el soporte para módulos habilitado. Si haces un make meuconfig selecciona lo siguiente en la primera pantalla que te sale:

```

 [*] Enable loadable module support  ---> 

```

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi me paso que cuando intente instalarlo comenzo a hacer algunas cosas en la particion /boot 
> 
> 

 

Cuando compilas el kernel por el método tradicional (sin genkernel ni initrd) no se debería tocar para nada la partición /boot hasta cuando copies el bzImage que has compilado.

----------

## hfernando

estube pensando en genkernel, alguen lo a probado ?? es una buena opcion? 

en el encendido se nota mucho la diferencia?  o solo se demora mas en la compilacion?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nunca he usado genkernel, pero no debería haber diferencias significativas, en lo que a rendimiento se refiere.

La única gran diferencia es que se van a compilar todos los drivers posibles, lo que lleva a que funcione si o si, (o debería al menos), con la contra de que el kernel ya compilado ocupa "mas espacio" y demora seguramente muuuucho mas en compilar.

Con probar no se pierde nada.

Salud!

***EDITO*** Unable to mount root fs te está indicando que la línea que dice root=/dev/XXX en tu grub.conf está incorrectamente seteada, o que tu kernel no tiene soporte para tu controladora de almacenamiento masivo.

----------

## johpunk

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> ooo 
> 
> kernel panic - not sync VFS: unable to root fs
> 
> bueno no importa era para probar nomas.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Root device is (8, 3)
> 
> Setup is 10776 bytes (padded to 11264 bytes).
> 
> System is 1640 kB
> ...

 

cuando termino de compilar sale eso pero al poner a bootear el nuevo kernel me aparece el mismo error osea

 *Quote:*   

> kernel panic - not sync VFS: unable to root fs

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Johpunk, Me auto-cito, si existe el término:

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Unable to mount root fs te está indicando que la línea que dice root=/dev/XXX en tu grub.conf está incorrectamente seteada, o que tu kernel no tiene soporte para tu controladora de almacenamiento masivo.

 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Johpunk, Me auto-cito, si existe el término:
> 
>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Unable to mount root fs te está indicando que la línea que dice root=/dev/XXX en tu grub.conf está incorrectamente seteada, o que tu kernel no tiene soporte para tu controladora de almacenamiento masivo. 
> 
> Salud!

 

También puede ser que falte el soporte para el sistema de ficheros. Tienes que tener soporte en tu kernel para el sistema de archivos usado en tu unidad raíz, compilado en el mismo kernel, no como módulo (a no ser que uses un ramdisk al inicio).

----------

## johpunk

pues mi entrada en el grub para gentoo siempre la e usado asi y nunca a fallado

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd1,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

siempre que compilo un nuevo kernel lo que ago es ambiarel nombre del titulo y del kernel y con eso basta para que funcione

problema resuelto segui el consejo de jgascon de copiar el .config que tenia funcionando y ejecute los pasos que el dejo  :Smile:  por ultimo ejecute modude-rebuild populate y module-rebuild reduild ya que al iniciar el nuevo kernel me quede sin gdm y fue pq habia olvidado estos 2 ultimos comandos   :Embarassed: 

Editado por Stolz: unidos mensajes consecutivos

----------

## hfernando

oo 

me ganaste el post 

kernel 2.6.24-r3 compilado y funcionando como nunca.

copie el .config del 2.6.23-r9 

y luego hice make oldconfig menuconfig  

etc,,,

todo bien 

y en este puse los drivers de alsa desde el kernel y se nota mejora (antes alsa-driver),

edit: alguen sabe como desactivar el uso de swap?

----------

## sefirotsama

Soy el unico que hace make install con el kernel??

Lo hace todo automático y me actualiza los links simbólicos de vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old de /boot para qu eno necesite ni tocar una linia del GRUB, a parte de los modulos y copiar las imagenes... pero NO automonta /boot

----------

## hfernando

haces directamente make install ?, te saltas la parte de configuracion? 

y como le haces para los drivers (alsa,net,etc..) ??

----------

## achaw

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Soy el unico que hace make install con el kernel??
> 
> Lo hace todo automático y me actualiza los links simbólicos de vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old de /boot para qu eno necesite ni tocar una linia del GRUB, a parte de los modulos y copiar las imagenes... pero NO automonta /boot

 

No sos el unico. Ya somos dos por lo menos  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> haces directamente make install ?, te saltas la parte de configuracion?
> 
> y como le haces para los drivers (alsa,net,etc..) ??

 

No, obviamente despues de hacer todos los pasos anteriores, como punto final se hace el install, sino, poco sentido tendria.

Saludos

----------

## gsardou

Bueno, humildemente puedo decir que somos tres...

make, make modules, make modules_install, make install; y solo te resta agregar la entrada en grub. 

Sin embargo, debe existir una razón técnica para que la mayoría no lo haga (siempre pense que era una chapucilla mia  :Laughing:  )

----------

## sefirotsama

 *gsardou wrote:*   

> Bueno, humildemente puedo decir que somos tres...
> 
> make, make modules, make modules_install, make install; y solo te resta agregar la entrada en grub. 
> 
> Sin embargo, debe existir una razón técnica para que la mayoría no lo haga (siempre pense que era una chapucilla mia  )

 

bueno, que te machaca el link simbolico vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old y que no te automonta el /boot.

Pero se tienes una entrada de kernel manual y otras para vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old es lo más comodo del mundo. No sé... también hay gente que le gusta bajarse manualmente las fuentes del kernel de algún lado y hacerlo todo paso por paso (aún siendo las mismas que del portage o del overlay de los kernels).

Un saludo

----------

## ekz

 *gsardou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sin embargo, debe existir una razón técnica para que la mayoría no lo haga (siempre pense que era una chapucilla mia  )

 

Bueno yo desde que tuve que compilar el kernel por primera vez en gentoo, copié y pegué esto directamente desde el handbook en mi memo (ni idea si lo cambiaron):

```
#Listado de Código 12: Compilar el kernel

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/NOMBRE_KERNEL

gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Claro que le añadi lo de mount /boot y lo del gedit, para acordarme de añadir la entrada a grub. Pero me acostumbré y me gusta hacerlo así, a mano... tampoco es que lo haga tan seguido, aprox. una vez cada varios meses.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La única explicación tecnica racional que se me ocurre para no hacer make install es poder nombrar el kernel como a uno se le antoje al copiarlo, nada que no se pueda hacer después de copiado tampoco, no?

Para la gente que se maneja con varios kernel, evitando confusiones... Si no es por eso, no se.

Salud!

----------

## hfernando

mm creo que es solo un enredo 

porque ellos lo que hacen es configurar, compilan y terminan instalando el kernel y los modulos como todo el mundo (la verda solo en gentoo es comun compilar el kernel).

yo la ultima vez que compile un kernel lo hice asi:

```
eselect set kernel n

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9/.config /usr/src/linux/  ## linux esta dirigido a linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

make oldconfig menuconfig ## oldconfig para salvar la antigua configuracion y si hay nuevas opciones se colocan, pero cuando no se sabe que hacer sirven de mucho los concejos que dan en mayúscula)

make install && make mosules_install ## igual que todos. 

y se termina copiando la bzImage 

y agregando la entrada a grub
```

----------

## jgascon

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: alguen sabe como desactivar el uso de swap?

 

Busca en el google swappiness y enseguida lo verás  :Wink: 

----------

## hfernando

 *Quote:*   

> Busca en el google swappiness y enseguida lo verás 

 

es verdad,, pero me dio algo de flojera, pero lo que mas me intersaba era saber si tengo que cambiar algo del kernel.

pero gracias.

----------

## jgascon

Me explico.... si buscas swappiness en el google te saldrán un montón de enlaces referidos al tema que seguro que lo explican mejor que yo... Pero bueno, como es corto y me lo sé te ahorraré la busqueda  :Wink: 

En los kernels de la rama 2.6 hay un valor configurable en tiempo de ejecución (o sea que no lo tienes que especificar cuando compilas) llamado swappiness. Este valor controla el algoritmo que usa el kernel para paginar a swap. Cuanto más alto sea el valor con mayor frecuencia se usará la swap. 

Para ver el valor de swappiness que usas actualmente:

```

sysctl -a | grep swappiness

```

Para modificarlo y que el cambio sea permanente, añade una línea como esta a tu archivo /etc/sysctl.conf (substituyendo n por el valor que creas conveniente):

```

vm.swappiness = n  

```

Para que este valor tenga efecto inmediato (tras modificar el archivo comentado anteriormente):

```

sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf

```

Esto es más o menos lo que te hubiera salido en el google  :Wink: 

----------

## Hefistion

 *gsardou wrote:*   

> Bueno, humildemente puedo decir que somos tres...
> 
> make, make modules, make modules_install, make install; y solo te resta agregar la entrada en grub. 
> 
> Sin embargo, debe existir una razón técnica para que la mayoría no lo haga (siempre pense que era una chapucilla mia  )

 

Y cuatro  :Smile: 

Es mas, en la rama 2.6 ya no hace falta hacer el make modules, con el primer make ya lo hace, solo make, make modules_install, make install

salu2

----------

## hfernando

muchas gracias jgascon, 

pero puedo poner 0 ?? en todo caso ya no tengo swap (era de 32 mb) y la  borre de fstab.

porque siempre que revisaba en el monitor del sistema y decia uso de swap 0.Last edited by hfernando on Wed Mar 19, 2008 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pero puedo poner 0 ?? en todo caso ya no tengo swap (era de 32 mb) y la  borre de fstab.
> 
> porque siempre que revisaba en el monitor del sistema y decia uso de swap 0.
> ...

 

Nunca lo he probado, pero si no tienes swap no creo que importe mucho el valor del swappiness. 

Pero ten en cuenta que al no tener swap si un día se te llena la RAM el proceso oom (Out of memory killer) del kernel se liará a matar procesos dejándote el sistema inservible... aunque depende de la cantidad de memoria que tengas igual eso no pasa nunca...

----------

## Hefistion

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hefistion entonces haces:
> 
> make, make modules_install, make install 
> ...

 

Exacto, los demas drivers los carga gentoo solito (udev) solo cargo en modules.autoload los modulos necesarios para correr truecrypt y virtualbox, los de mi tarjeta red, tv, sonido,etc los carga udev

salu2

----------

## hfernando

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

habia modificado mi post anterior porque decide buscar un poco de info.

pero definitivamente nada.

voy a probar inmediatamente.

----------

## ekz

Yo tengo el swappiness en 0, está en ese valor porque el sistema se ponía muy lento cuando comenzaba a tirar de swap, por eso prefería primero llenar la ram 100% y ahí recién usar swap (512 Mb en ram, ahora tengo 1Gb)

Nota: con el valor 0 no se desactiva el uso de swap, sólo se usa en caso que sea realmente imprescindible.

En laptops supongo que aumentaría la duración de la batería.

Saludos

----------

## hfernando

wooou 

enormemente agradecido. 

fue solo necesario :

make ### instala modulos y todo

make install ## lo unico que falta es agregar la entrada al grub.

todo muy automatico,

pd: deje el swappiness en 0

----------

## Hefistion

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> lo unico que falta es agregar la entrada al grub.
> 
> todo muy automatico,
> 
> pd: deje el swappiness en 0

 

Si dejas una entrada en tu grub.com apuntando a vmlinuz, no hace falta modificar el grub ya que después del make install se crea un vmlinuz en /boot y se renombra el antiguo a vmlinuz.old

salu2

----------

## hfernando

me di cuenta es un enlace simbólico

ls -l /boot/vmlinuz

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 mar 19 20:45 /boot/vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

cada vez mejor con gentoo. definitivamente no me cambio por nada.

----------

## i92guboj

 *jgascon wrote:*   

>  *hfernando wrote:*   
> 
> edit: alguen sabe como desactivar el uso de swap? 
> 
> Busca en el google swappiness y enseguida lo verás 

 

No hay que complicarse la vida tanto. Las particiones de swap se cargan en /etc/fstab, como el resto de particiones. Simplemente comenta las líneas de swap en ese ficheror, o bórralas. Si no las vas a volver a usar, simplemente haz "swapoff /dev/loquesea" y luego formatéala con lo que quieras y móntala en cualquier otro lado  :Razz: 

----------

## johpunk

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Soy el unico que hace make install con el kernel??
> 
> Lo hace todo automático y me actualiza los links simbólicos de vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old de /boot para qu eno necesite ni tocar una linia del GRUB, a parte de los modulos y copiar las imagenes... pero NO automonta /boot

 

y el  make && make modules_install no hace lo mismo  :Question: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   Soy el unico que hace make install con el kernel??
> 
> Lo hace todo automático y me actualiza los links simbólicos de vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old de /boot para qu eno necesite ni tocar una linia del GRUB, a parte de los modulos y copiar las imagenes... pero NO automonta /boot 
> 
> y el  make && make modules_install no hace lo mismo 

 

make compila.

make install instala el kernel en /boot y crea el symlink vmlinuz, también copia la config y alguna otra cosa

make modules_install instala los módulos en /lib/modules/

Por eso, make install y make modules_install no se parecen en lo más mínimo.

Lo que yo hago normalmente es

```

make && make install modules_install

```

Sin complicaciones.

----------

